# Info about texjet echo



## fredtoram (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello everybody,

I'm still not decided on witch way i will go with dtg printing.(dtg M2 / brother /epson/ texjet)

I read many positive posts about the spectra P600 but not available in Europe.

I have seen that polyprint launch the ECHO printer but not many info about it. Does someone knows if it's a kind of P600 printer ?
Do you know if the speed is faster than the texjet advanced plus ?

Is the texjet enough reliable to print 50 to 100 pieces a day during 4 years (my leasing duration...  )

More i read this forum and more i have difficulties to choice the right way ... 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## jaffen (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello.
I am new to dtg printing, but have ordered my Texjet Echo, and it will arrive next week. I can keep you updated on my progress when its up and running.


----------



## fredtoram (Sep 8, 2008)

wow thanks very much ! I thought that this printer was only in production ...
Hope it's good printer for your and waiting results


----------



## jaffen (Jul 12, 2015)

I promised you an update when the printer arrived. It took longer than I first was promised, but now its here..

I have just started to test the machine. First test: illustration on white T-shirt looked great.
Then I tried a logo with color and white text. Also looked great.. (did a few tests to find out how much white ink to put on). Then I tried to print big text in blue on yellow tshirt.
Not great.. The problem is that the white ink is showing on the edge of the letters.. I tried to shrink the white ink a few pixels, but that did not help. I guess the printer needs a few adjustments. The serviceguy should look it up, and come back to me..
BUT..Today, when I tried to start the machine for the first time since the serviceguy was here, it went direct in error.. So I cant start it up.. Hopefully its just a minor setback..


----------



## fredtoram (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for your return and good luck with this machine ...I have sawn the advanced plus but not enough convinced buy this machine ...
So, I have bought the dtg m2 which should arrived tomorrow but the technician has a problem to put the ink in it ...There is a leak and all the ink is in the machine ...lol ... I think we are going to have nightmares and mine is not yet here ...


----------



## Plesau (Jun 25, 2014)

Guys, welcome to the world of DTG machines!


----------



## fredtoram (Sep 8, 2008)

This poor machine never came to me. Big leaks problems that the TECHNICIAN can't resolve. So i search an other brand ... maybe epson, i don't know up to know. Very frustrations !!!


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

jaffen said:


> I promised you an update when the printer arrived. It took longer than I first was promised, but now its here..
> 
> I have just started to test the machine. First test: illustration on white T-shirt looked great.
> Then I tried a logo with color and white text. Also looked great.. (did a few tests to find out how much white ink to put on). Then I tried to print big text in blue on yellow tshirt.
> ...


Did you fix your white layer? May have been your height of the shirt board from the head.


----------



## stevewombat (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi, so we have just been offered, from one of our suppliers, a Polyprint Texjet Echo DTG machine. Can anyone tell me if they have one of these and if they are happy with it and if there are any intrinsic problems or limitations with it? We are screen printers and this will be our first foray into DTG machinery!


----------

